# Zeta



## RobertShaw (Oct 5, 2014)

Zeta my tiny Jack Russell. Born 29th July this year.


----------



## dogkrazy (Aug 5, 2013)

Aww, she looks like a lovely pup 
Our Cody's birthday is the 29th July too, although he was born in last year!


----------



## VickynHolly (Jun 23, 2013)

Awww, you have a very cute puppy.


----------



## RobertShaw (Oct 5, 2014)

Thank you.

She's a right handful, but very funny with it.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

She looks like an absolute sweetheart :001_wub:


----------



## muddy_dragon (Sep 25, 2010)

Fantastic photos! and what a lovely puppy


----------



## RobertShaw (Oct 5, 2014)

Thank you.


----------



## poppy2714 (Nov 13, 2014)

What a lovely photo, shows how small she was, how much bigger did she get?!


----------



## Hagrid (Dec 10, 2014)

O my goodness! I don't think my theo was ever that small, has she grown much?


----------



## benki263 (Dec 18, 2014)

Wow!! so cute. love it


----------



## RobertShaw (Oct 5, 2014)

Thank you.

She was 1.3 kg in those photographs.

She's now a week shy of 6 months old and 3.05 kg...


----------



## jocat (Feb 19, 2015)

Cute pup and lovely name.


----------



## Frankie457 (Jan 1, 2015)

absolutely GORGEOUS


----------



## RobertShaw (Oct 5, 2014)

Thank you.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

She's such a petite little thing isn't she? Beautiful girl :001_wub:


----------

